
The 2017 Hugo Award Winners Are Here - thejteam
https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-2017-hugo-award-winners-are-here-1797762970
======
ruraljuror
I am really enjoying _Death 's End_ so I was glad to see it nominated. Will
have to check out the winner's work.

------
thejteam
I've read Death's End and am currently reading All the Birds in the Sky.

Has anybody read any of the others?

